# R34 GTR vs Bugatti Veyron 1mile Drag



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

YouTube - Moscow Unlim 500+ (May 2010) - part 2


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

awesome, that 34 must have a few ponies to wipe the floor with a veyron


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

David-R said:


> awesome, that 34 must have a few ponies to wipe the floor with a veyron


the 34 is1100hp 

35 GTR one of the wounded cars... seems like a tranny or engine failiur, what a pitty


----------

